# Probleme touches Ipod



## Graciosa (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je possède un Iod Nano et j'ai un probleme avec. Seule la touche de vérouillage fonctionne. Lorsque je le bascule, l'écran bascule ( normalement) donc il n'est pas en panne totale. Le probleme est que je ne peux plus utiliser les 5 touches de navigation, elles ne répondent plus. Et plus étonnant encore, lorsque je reste appuyer sur la toche du milieu et la touche MENU, l'ipod se réinitialise mais ça ne résout pas le problème. 
J'ignore d'ou ça vient car jusqu'à maintenant je n'avais eu aucun problème avec !

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Pidoo (29 Mars 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème, avec un nano(appareil photo) l'écran bascule sans aucun problème, les touches fonctionnent mais la molette pour régler le son ou bien naviguer librement est impossible, je ne sais que faire. J'ai réinitialisé mais ca na rien changé.
Graciosa, on est maudits...

Need help.!


----------



## Graciosa (10 Septembre 2011)

A tout ceux qui vont lire ce topic! Votre Ipod est mort ... XD Enfin personnellement, j'ai du le changer :/


----------



## Graciosa (29 Mars 2012)

Tout a fait désolé :/


----------

